# Pickling eggs question



## Toyama (Jan 3, 2012)

I try to pickle eggs from time to time, but I have read before from the FDA that there are many risks of pickling eggs for some reason. I have had mine only about two months out, and of course I have to eat all of them when I see them because they are soooooo good! Has anyone pickled them and keep them a longer time and ate them and they have been ok?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been looking into this too. I don't understand the risks exactly. I know that commercial pickled eggs can be bought and they are not refrigerated. FDA says it is OK to pickle them, but they need to be refrigerated. I am still looking for a recipe that says it's OK to leave them in the pantry. We use to go to a little country store that had them out on the counter. We never got sick, and we ate lots of them.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Oooooo me loves pickled eggs (my arms are up like a begging puppy dog!). All my life the local grocery has had pickled eggs out on the counter. What they would sometimes do is open a jar of pickled bolonga (Ooooo again!) and after they are done with that put some eggs in there. There is a lot of confusing information on the Internet, mainly from folks that try to write a cookbook that have never ate or made this stuff before. In fact there is a survival/preppper cookbook out there that this woman wrote AFTER she wrote her first cookbook.... I referenced her old cookbook and it had the SAME recepies!!!!! She changed the wording a little bit and the portion sizes and just stuck the word survival/prepper on it!!! Gesh!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never even heard of pickled Eggs, I might need to try them but if they look like the Pickles in a bag that they sell these days only an egg in a bag, I will pass.


----------

